# For those doing flyers and signs...



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Blambot.com is a great producer and seller of typefaces, while most, if not all, were intended for the comic book industry, they actually have a great collection that can help you add life and fun into your marketing goods, signs, or even shirt designs. They have a huge number of typefaces that are free, and very good prices on the ones you have to pay for. But starting this coming Monday (November 19th) they are doing a half off sale on their "Pay" faces. While you may be thinking that it's too early to worry about that kind of stuff, keep in mind how fast the time flies by, and how precious your budget money is for you when the season does roll around. They have some great looks that can help your haunt for signs, tickets, fliers, shirts, etc.
I don't work for them, and I get no kickbacks or anything from them. I am one of their customers, and a "common sewer" of typefaces and lettering who wanted to share the savings with my fellow haunters.
The sale will go on 'til November 26th.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Looking at the site now, and they have some very awesome free fonts. That's a great site to know. Thanks, fontgeek!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

They have a great enough variety that even those limited to simple word processing programs can turn out something fun, if you have graphics programs such as Illustrator, Draw, etc., you can go infinitely further. They offer some great pay/commercial fonts and as I said they go on sale on Monday.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Here you go.
THANKSGIVING SALE - Monday November 19th - Monday November 26
The Blambot Thanksgiving Sale is on! Get 50% off pay fonts when you enter code M411H518 at checkout (then click Update Cart)!


----------

